# Squiglee's MX500 codes for the 921



## Squiglee (Jan 20, 2004)

Used a few snippits from varous sources and did some learning with a 6000 remote on the MX500 and have what seems to be a good version for the 921. Included PIP, pause, resume, etc. Used IRclone to load it and test it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks Squiglee! What Dish remote address is this for?


----------



## Squiglee (Jan 20, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Thanks Squiglee! What Dish remote address is this for?


Remote address 1

Have fun.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Reading this thread was the first I've heard of the IRClone software for the MX -500. Going to their site it appears that this software will not work with laptop's build in IR ports, has everyone else found this still to be true? I ask because it appears that the IR Clone site is about to be shutdown and they are no longer selling their hardware. I wish I would found this a year ago.


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

Im an idiot and cant open it. My machine doesnt know what program created it. Help, if you can. Thanks


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

bryan92 said:


> Im an idiot and cant open it. My machine doesnt know what program created it. Help, if you can. Thanks


It's a zip file so any zip software should open it. Winzip etc.


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Thanks Squiglee! What Dish remote address is this for?


Wasn't the 921 software to be upgraded to allow the 921 to emit IR signals when receiving a RF remote command, like the 811 can now? Was this done?


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

robglasser said:


> Reading this thread was the first I've heard of the IRClone software for the MX -500. Going to their site it appears that this software will not work with laptop's build in IR ports, has everyone else found this still to be true? I ask because it appears that the IR Clone site is about to be shutdown and they are no longer selling their hardware. I wish I would found this a year ago.


Me too! I got a Mx-500 last year and it would've been great to have something like that...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

audiomaster said:


> Wasn't the 921 software to be upgraded to allow the 921 to emit IR signals when receiving a RF remote command, like the 811 can now? Was this done?


Yup - it's on the Diagnostics menu page (Menu-5-6 I think).


----------



## Grauchy (Oct 28, 2004)

I have an MX500 and I would love to be able to use IRclone but they seem to have gone out of business? Does anybody know where I can buy the IRclone box? Or even better a way to use a standard IR port?


----------

